# Drone 5k Video: Hydroelectric power plant Taccani, Trezzo sull'Ad...



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The hydroelectric power station "Taccani of Trezzo" is a wonderful example of industrial archeology. It is still active and owned by ENEL. Built between 1903 and 1906, it was created a real "energy hub", with ten hydroelectric generators that provided an output of 10,000 kW and a section with four thermoelectric steam generators of a total power of 4,000 kW.


----------

